# Newly Preg., IBS is HORRIBLE



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

I have been doing pretty will with my IBS-D and I had IUI done 13 days ago and BAM, all hell has broken loose. I have the worst abdominal pain, acid reflux that I have had in years. I can only pin it to possible hormonal and stress? Is there anything i can do? I am in AGONY! Thanks!


----------



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

Hi there,I haven't ever been pregnant myself but there are some personal stories from people who have on my website IBS Tales: http://www.ibstales.com/ibs_and_pregnancy.htmFrom what they say it does seem that pregnancy can cause IBS problems, although of course it's always best to check with a doctor about these things. Good luck!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No personal experience, but. Hormones and stress can effect IBS a lot. Sometimes for parts of pregnancy some people get better, so this may pass after awhile.The main thing is to work with the doctor. Even some of the herbal things people do for IBS may not be a good idea when you are pregnant, so you need to work out what the deal is.IUI...not sure what that is. I googled IUI and found this http://www.conceivingconcepts.com/learning/articles/IUI.html Abdominal pain can be a side effect if this is the same proceedure. If you used any of the fertility drugs that could also up the problems, but all that should fade some over time, but if it is really obnoxious definitly call the clinic and see what they say.K.


----------



## 20318 (Apr 23, 2005)

I just had a baby 6 months ago. In the beginning, mayb the first month the IBS was a bit crazy. After that I really had no symptoms, but had morning sickness. I was clear of IBS issue til a month after I gave birth.Congrats on your pregnancy!Barbara


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I am 21 weeks pregnant, and have only had one or two D-attacks, so I can't help you there...but wow, the ACID REFLUX is killing me. My doctor allows me to take Tums and Zantact but I don't have much relief either.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

My IBS flared when I was pregnant with my son 18 yrs ago. I had trouble gaining weight and dr's were making me drink 3 milkshakes/day, not a good thing to do w/D but knowledge of IBS has grown since then. Many people actually report that their IBS is better during pregnancy, but like IBS itself it varies among people who have it. All I can say is that I was able to have a healthy baby, I had a c-sec which was not the fault of IBS. Afterwards my IBS flared again from the abdominal surgery which is a trigger but hopefully you wont have to have one. But even if you do, eventually IBS calms down and you will get a little guy out of the expereince.


----------



## 17431 (May 15, 2005)

Hi there, sorry you're not feeling well. I have actually worked ob/gyn for the last 8 years. I was just looking up prescribed meds to help. I looked up prevacid and it is a pregnancy category B, which means it should not harm your baby, but, only to be used if nothing else works. Talk to your doc of course. I used Pepcid AC when I was pregnant, the chewables, it was the only thing that worked for me. It does get a little worse for people, as the baby grows, it pushes everything up a little, sometimes making the heartburn worse. Good luck, I hope you feel better.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

It's been years since I've been pregnant, but I was on prenatal vitamins and iron, which helped keep the D away for me. Are you on them also ?Congratulations and I hope you feel better soon.Jeanne


----------

